# Dateifreigabe über Netzwerk MP277



## Pontifex (5 Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hab mal wieder eine Frage. Möchte gerne auf Dateien von einem HMI Panel Siemens MP277 zugreifen. Kann das Panel unter IP Adresse auch Anpingen
, kann aber in der Netzwerkumgebung keine Ordner finden. Muss man Dateien und Ordner seperat freigeben? Leider keine Erfahrung mit WinCE und Dateifreigabe. Vielleicht hat ja sowas schon Jemand gemacht.


----------



## seeba (5 Juli 2007)

Geht leider nur in die andere Richtung.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/13336639


----------



## volker (5 Juli 2007)

das geht nicht.
auf panels mit wince kannst du nicht aus dem netzwerk zugreifen. 
nur vom panel ins netz.

edit: ok zu langsam


----------



## seeba (5 Juli 2007)

Andere Idee, aber noch nicht selbst probiert:
Auf den Beckhoff CX-Geräten läuft ein FTP-Server, vielleicht kann man auf den Siemens Panels ja auch einen installieren?


----------



## misconduct (5 Juli 2007)

ich weis nicht ob das mp277 das kann, aber mit den html seiten, smart server ,.... sollte das gehen.
den/ die haken in den geräteeinstellungen setzen, und dann im internet explorer die ip des panels eingeben und dann kannste über eine lasche auf den flash/usb/mmc zugreifen.
musst mal probieren.


----------

